# Fujitsu UH552 and U772



## Avyd (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

I couldn't find much information about the compatibility of newer Fujitsu laptops:

Fujitsu Lifebook Slimbook UH552
Fujitsu Lifebook Ultrabook U772

I would like to buy one of these, but not sure if FreeBSD would run fine. Did any of you try it or a similar Fujitsu? I hope we will have some more information about these laptops before I buy.


----------

